# My beta is floating upside down in the bottom of her tank



## elainebuhle (Oct 5, 2008)

She is brand new and she is in a glass bowl for now, but she is floating in the bottom upside down sometimes. She is still breathing and moving just lost alot of color, I tried to warm her up by adding a litlle bit of warm water. Her color started to come back but still one the bottom. What kinda of h eat could I use rightnow with out going and buying a heater tonight???


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I read somewhere that you could try bags filled with hot water to bring hte temp of the tank up until you can get a heater.. keep the bowl maybe next to a heater or something..


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

great idea...thats what I do to bring it down when getting too warm on hot days. Good suggestion!

I'd be careful about adding the warm water directly to the tank, as it may mess up the levels you have going. Good luck with your fish...hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

if you want something to last overnight i have used heatpacks for my smaller quarentine bowls (like the kind for gloves and feet in cold weather) they last 24-48 hrs and bring the temp up a few degrees. just put it against the bowl


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Try putting her in a warm room of the house. The heat packs are a good idea as they last quite a while. If you don't have them, do you have a cornbag (just what it sounds like, a bag filled with corn that you heat up)? That would work temporarily, but you may need to wake up and reheat it every couple hours.


----------



## craig+pearl (Aug 11, 2008)

try putting her tank in a warmer room


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Did you condition the water before tossing him in there?


----------

